# Travelling to Aus end of June



## spatell18 (May 26, 2009)

Hi - i am currently planning a trip to aus towards the end of june time (mainly because ive been made redundant and want to make the most of some enforced time off). i know this is not the ideal time to travel in terms of season etc, but plan to do the east coast - cairns to sydney.

i have been to sta travel and am not sure whether to sign up for some of their pre-arranged trips or to go it alone....anyone got any advice? 

the only one thing i know that i def want to do is learn to scuba dive!


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Whether you go on an organized tour or go it alone, depends on the time you plan on traveling and your budget. Some people also like traveling as part of a group.

I like traveling independently. I have also found that booking trips/hotels will be cheaper when you arrive in the country rather than doing it online or through a travel agent. Although you can get some better hotel deals on the internet now.

Australia is a good place to get your diving certificate. You can read forums and guide books but I often find the advice from just talking to other travelers.


----------

